# Easter triplets! Bad delivery



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

My FF Mocha had triplets today, 2 does and 1 buck. It was a difficult delivery. She was in labor all afternoon, clearly very uncomfortable for about the last hour, but she would only push very lightly, and when she started passing bright red blood I went in and pulled the first kid. I had to go in almost to my elbow, and the baby wouldn't hardly come through her pelvis. I really had to pull hard. She still wouldn't give any good hard pushes, even when I was pulling. I got it eventually, and the next two came mostly on their own. At least they came far enough out that I could grab onto them and pull the rest of the way. Thank goodness for my 10-year-old daughter who was there the whole time with me and helped hold Mocha. 

So far they're all fine. I got them all to nurse a little bit, but she won't hardly stand up. She's working on passing the afterbirth, and she only wants to lie down. I will post pictures in a little while, but first I need to get back out there and try to get her up again. Her babies are walking around sucking on nothing, so I know they want to nurse. 

Oh, and one question. I don't have any Pen G on hand, and can't get any since it's Easter. Do you think it'll be okay if I start her on Pen tomorrow? (since I had to go in) Also, is there anything else that'll work if I can't get Pen G tomorrow?? Maybe LA200?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For babies..if mom wont get up yet...try to milk some colostrum out and feed all babies Via bottle..enough to keep them satisfied for a while so mom can rest a bit 
Its always best to begin Pen Q right away but if you cant get some til tomorrow ...then what can you do?? : ) 
Mom had a hard time...allow some time to get rid of the after birth...offer cool fresh water near so she does not have to get up to get it...
Congrats on the babies and the deliveries..sounds like you saved mamas life getting that first one out : )


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

You could offer mom some warm molasses water to help give her a little boost. Esp. Since it was a tough delivery. This will help her get a little energy back.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww sorry about the rough delivery, but you got them out, and they are fine. I'm sure mama is sore and very exhausted.
I'd start penG ASAP like others have said, or if you have LA200, you can use some of that and warm water and flush her out. That's what our vet had us do when we had to go in several times on our difficult delivery. 
If you have a turkey baster, you could use that to flush her out. I think the vet had us use 1-2cc of LA200 in about 2qt of warm water.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on your new babies. Sorry it was such a rough delivery, but thank God you were there to help get them out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B Complex wouldnt hurt either : ) Hope she doing well, is she up and about now??.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! I don't know what I'd do with out TGS. 

Mocha has had some grain, some water with molasses and nutri drench in it, and she's also had some fresh water. She's up and about more now that she passed the afterbirth. All three babies have nursed a few times, and now they're all resting under the heat light. I'll get her started on pen tomorrow morning. 

Here are some pictures of the little ones. One of the girls and the boy look just like Mocha, and the other girl is a dark chamoisee with blue eyes. The little buckling has a strange bald spot on his side. It's not like the hair has been pulled out. It looks more like his skin was folded right in that spot while he was in the womb, and no hair ever grew there. Hopefully it'll grow now. 

Pholia Farm MI One and Only X Proctor Hill Farm SolarGenesis


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats ! YOU DID GOOD!!!!! Looks like baby boy may have had an attachment there. Like yu said a fold in the skin, fused then pulled loose on delivery..Like ears that fold at the tip..they are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

They are so pretty! Glad mom is more active!! You did great!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats on getting them all out and healthy.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks again everybody. They seem to be doing great today. Momma's up and around, and babies have full tummies.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad mama and babies are doing well! Great job on going in when you did! You definitely saved four lives! :thumb: They're adorable!! Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Frosty1 - it's really tempting to keep that little chamoisee doeling. She's sooo pretty, and I'm partial to chammys. But, I probably won't keep her. My pasture isn't very big, and my daughter is already keeping a different doeling. Ahh it's so hard not to keep them all!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo : )


----------

